# Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 39)



## ripjack13 (Sep 22, 2019)

*How often do you share your woodworking knowledge?*
*








**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too....*


----------



## Sprung (Sep 22, 2019)

It depends. If someone is looking for answers and I know the answer, or can at least help some, I'll try to help. I've enjoyed the couple classroom/instructional threads I've done and hope to do more. In person - when I can/when the opportunity presents itself. I don't know many people around me who are interested in woodworking, but do have one semi-local friend who is. We'll talk woodworking and sometimes he'll ask me questions or my advice. But in person instruction or sharing of knowledge doesn't happen very often.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 22, 2019)

whenever opportunity arises. sharing knowledge is a great way to learn. questions make you think
and explore options you might not have thought of. I also enjoy build threads- They consume a lot of time though.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 22, 2019)

Every chance I get ... same when I’m learning something

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Sep 22, 2019)

I like to share when I think I know about something and if I don't know I will refer them to some one who does. Since I started woodworking (2007) I have never asked any local woodworker a question that they didn't want to answer. Never visited a woodworkers shop that I didn't leave with more wood than I had when I arrived. I try to pay it forward whenever I can and living S.E. Ohio I am blessed more wood than I will ever use.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 22, 2019)

Most folks that know me also know that I'm a wood worker and that I mill my own lumber. Most of the questions start out with "How do I......" and of course I am eager to share what I know. Most often asked questions are about finishing and home improvement topics and not necessarily about wood working. I do frequently have conversations about milling and drying lumber, but it's mostly just curiosity, and sometimes it's because they have a tree they are thinking of removing and entertain the idea of salvaging the wood in the trunk. But when they find out how much work is involved and how much space a stack of lumber that is drying will occupy for about a year they generally change their minds about it or offer the log to me, which I graciously accept. Lol. I do enjoy the conversations and sharing what I have learned over the years with others. I find that most wood workers are generous with sharing their knowledge and eager to do so.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cmtpapa (Sep 23, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> *How often do you share your woodworking knowledge?*
> 
> *
> 
> ...



*Every single chance I’m asked. I don’t interject if I’m not part of the conversation yet if someone knows my history and background I will be glad to help them.
Every neighborhood has a “wood guy”. Or a guy with all the tools. That’s me inour neighborhood.*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Herb G. (Sep 28, 2019)

I am glad to help anyone who asks. I have helped a few people with turning pens & probably set them on their way to becoming great pen turners.
My main experience is in build boxes, like shipping crates. Big shipping crates.
Like for motorcycle frames, quad wheelers, heavy equipment, stuff like that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Hill (Sep 29, 2019)

Whenever the opportunity is presented.
Living in a smaller town is great for that, I get asked about woodworking things all the time. It’s a great feeling to be able to help with projects— generally if I don’t know an answer, there are a few other local craftsmen that I can refer to or call.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mrs ripjack13 (Sep 30, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> *How often do you share your woodworking knowledge?*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


RipJack doesn't like sharing his shop with me.....

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 30, 2019)

Mrs RipJack13 said:


> RipJack doesn't like sharing his shop with me.....



Bull poopy....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 11, 2019)

He's afraid you'll go into clean mode and he'll never find anything again.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 11, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> He's afraid you'll go into clean mode and he'll never find anything again.



Yep. I call it organized kaos....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 12, 2019)

I'm about to organize a bunch of kaos... Marketplace find - $40

Couple said it was in the house when they bought it 6 months ago, tired of looking at it. No clue what the previous owner used it for. They're all 3" wide x 6" tall x 8" deep. Needs a little fixing, basically the trim on the front of the horizontal shelves as sitting here, needs nailing back on, but you can't buy the materials for what they asked for it, let alone cut all of that out, assemble it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 12, 2019)

Looks like a mail storage unit. Could be for Pigeons, or maybe monster Bees. Can you imagine the amount of honey you could recover if bees were that large?? ....... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 12, 2019)

Yeah, I honestly don't know Jerry. There are 100 bins in it, 5 high x 20 wide, seems a bit much for mail storage in a single household, not worn enough or dirty enough to have come out of a post office. The only other thing I can think of as a possible use, and remain that clean, would be the woman of the house was into knitting, and it may have been used to store skeins of yarn in assorted colors. Just saw a post on Pinterest or someplace on line the other day where the gal had an entire wall full of yarn in similar storage, in a vast array of colors.

At any rate, I thought it would look good full of pen blanks, knife scales, call blanks, stopper blanks, kits of all nature, etc. Could store just about anything in it, if I run a strip of plywood along the bottom of the bins. Nuts, bolts, nails, screws, pipe fittings, small parts of all nature, lay cans of spray paint on it's side. I've got to check size, but I bought, I think 100 of those little plastic bins, on a sale at Northern Tool, that I believe will fit in it. Haven't dug them out yet to check, but if they do it would simply require orienting this thing Vertically. Was already planning something of this nature in the shop when I remodel for the dedicated wood shop.

It could have LOTS of uses, for $40 and a ride to town. 

Were I building it, I wouldn't build it that heavy, I would have dadoed slots for masonite dividers to allow more versatility in bin size, oriented vertically and saved a little room in the shop, but there's a day's worth of sawing and sanding saved there, on top of savings on the cost of materials.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mrs ripjack13 (Oct 20, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> I'm about to organize a bunch of kaos... Marketplace find - $40
> 
> Couple said it was in the house when they bought it 6 months ago, tired of looking at it. No clue what the previous owner used it for. They're all 3" wide x 6" tall x 8" deep. Needs a little fixing, basically the trim on the front of the horizontal shelves as sitting here, needs nailing back on, but you can't buy the materials for what they asked for it, let alone cut all of that out, assemble it.
> 
> View attachment 172853


Isn't it the first style of production tray. Parts the was need to assemble items. I have also seen something like that at a seamstress full of buttons and items needed. It's definitely a cool find!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Cmtpapa (Oct 20, 2019)

Looks to me like a post office mail sorting bin. Method is still in use at smaller post offices. They would write addresses on the front rather than names.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cmtpapa (Oct 20, 2019)

Oh, it just occurred to me!!!!!
A really, really little guy had a whole lot of shoes and he .......

Never mind!

LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 20, 2019)

I'd agree on the mail or sorting bin, but it's entirely too clean. The picture actually makes it look dirtier than what it is, and there is no wear on the wood. Mail sorting bins wear, even if they don't get dirty, but most look worn and dirty after not a lot of time. And, there is no finish what so ever on this piece to protect it. Whatever it was used to sort was a relatively clean venture.

It was worth $40 as a conversation piece. Showed pictures to a few folks, my mother being one of those yesterday, she asked, as have others, what I was going to do with it. Told her/them I wasn't sure yet, then had to explain the time and materials in it were worth way more than what I paid for it. For some reason that seems to baffle a lot of folks. Then they all think about the possibilities for a minute, and realize how much little stuff you could store in it, and you can see the little light click on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

